# PTO Always Turning



## OttoFord (Sep 26, 2007)

I am new here, and just bought an 8N Ford Tractor.
I think I have a problem with my PTO. For some reason the PTO shaft is always turning. (engaged or not) Is this normal? I have not hooked it up to the bush hog yet because I am thinking safety first. I like my arms and legs.
Thanks for any advice.


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

First off, welcome to TF. :friends: 

I'm thinking there is just enough friction on the clutch to allow the shaft to turn without any load on the shaft, but not actually any power to the shaft. You might try 
1 Make sure the sure the tractor is NOT running, and in a safe location.
2 fully hook the mower up (just like you are ready to mow with it)
3 Make sure no one is near, the PTO is not enguaged, then crank up the tractor.

But there are a lot of people here with more experience than me. 
Just BE CAREFUL, and good luck


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OttoFord _
> *I am new here, and just bought an 8N Ford Tractor.
> I think I have a problem with my PTO. For some reason the PTO shaft is always turning. (engaged or not) Is this normal? I have not hooked it up to the bush hog yet because I am thinking safety first. I like my arms and legs.
> Thanks for any advice. *


Welcome to TractorForum, on my 8N my shaft doesnt turn all the time however on my father in laws 8N it does and once a load is connected does not turn until engaged so this is something that you will have to check very carefully. That being said you do know that the lift will only work if the PTO shaft is turning. If you disengage the PTO the lift will not lift at all, I thought I would just throw that in there because some people dont know that about the 8N.


----------



## Zukeeper (Jun 2, 2007)

don't forget to put an over ride in there


----------



## Walter Gorman (Feb 15, 2007)

*PTO turning*

You should have an Over Run Coupler (OCR), you can disengage the PTO shaft by the lever to the left side of the tractor as you sit on the seat.

BE CareFul....you need to be around people that can help you more.

TRY ASKING QUESTIONS ON YESTERDAY'S TRACTOR.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: PTO turning*



> _Originally posted by Walter Gorman _
> *BE CareFul....you need to be around people that can help you more.
> 
> TRY ASKING QUESTIONS ON YESTERDAY'S TRACTOR. *


Seems to me Zukeeper already suggested an over run coupler. :truth: What more help would you suggest OttoFord could use? 

This is the place to post whatever help or knowledge offerings you have to help others out with especially if a safety issue is involved. That way everyone can benefit from it. :tractorsm


----------



## aknight26 (Apr 19, 2015)

I have an 80's model New Holland garden tractor and the pto always turns and I don't know why. There r no switches to turn it on and off, my question is how do I get it to stop turning?


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello aknight26,

Welcome to the Ford/New Holland tractor forum.

What model is your NH garden tractor?


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

I have an old Kubota G1900 garden tractor with a splined shaft protruding out of the rear of the hydrostatic transmission. It is recessed about one foot back under the rear cover. It rotates in direct relation to engine speed.

See attached picture taken from the internet compliments of *boxer246*
I'm wondering if this is what you have?

The Kubota G1900 had options for a PTO and 3 point lift. For the PTO, there was a gearbox assembly that bolted directly onto the rear of the hydrostatic transmission, driven by this shaft. The gearbox was controlled by a clutch handle that mounted on the rear fender. 

If this is what you are referring to, you cannot stop the rotation, but it is not a safety hazard (recessed well back from the rear of the tractor).


----------



## sheenist (Apr 3, 2020)

On my 8N, with the engine OFF, and with the PTO lever engaged, I CANNOT turn the shaft by hand. With the engine OFF, and the PTO NOT engaged, I CAN TURN the shaft by hand. It is probably oil turbulence turning the shaft while dis-engaged. Is the correct type of oil being used in the transmisson. Safety wise, I recommend that a cap is on the PTO shaft when not being used.
Sheenist


----------

